# *Internet Tag Owners Alert*



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

I just want to bring to your attention a possible oversight in the regulation handbook. It states that those who bought their tags over the internet need to fashion a temporary tag including name, address, date, and time killed. Whereas the tag instructs to list name, address, date, time and _*county*_ where killed. I would be prudent and include the county where the deer was killed on that temp tag.:!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Doegirl, I bought an extra tag off of the net last night and it had a spot for the county to be filled in.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Toxic said:


> Doegirl, I bought an extra tag off of the net last night and it had a spot for the county to be filled in.


Toxic: I'm referring to the information you need to place on the temporary tag. The permit you printed out also needs to be filled out, but that is kept with you, not attached to the carcass. Refer to instruction #2 on your permit.


----------



## Chuck78 (Dec 25, 2004)

No need to worry. The tag you print out is also your temp tag. It already has your name and address on it. 
Both of my uncles, as well as my self, have used these with no problems.


----------



## jason454ci (Dec 27, 2005)

The tag that you print out off of the internet is not your temp tag and is not supposed to be fastened to the deer. You are to make one with your information on it and fasten it to the deer. Just like you were tagging with a landowners tag.


----------

